# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 406 : retour en kiosques avec un numéro double

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 406.

----------


## madgic

https://www.canardpc.com/online/canard-pc-406

 ::wub::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Faites gaffe si vous n'ajoutez pas la pastille vous allez vous faire lyncher  :Cell:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Faites gaffe si vous n'ajoutez pas la pastille vous allez vous faire lyncher


 ::lol:: 

Merci en tout cas d'avoir mis le numéro d'avril  en plus car rien ne vaut un Canard PC en papier (et je n'avais pas encore parcouru le pdf du coup). :;):

----------


## atrepaul

> rien ne vaut un Canard PC en papier


Tellement vrai...
Lire le 405 en pdf a été *beaucoup* moins agréable que de le lire en papier.
Et tant pis pour les arbres, ils n'avaient qu'a éliminer les humains quand ils pouvaient  ::P:

----------


## Marmottas

> Faites gaffe si vous n'ajoutez pas la pastille vous allez vous faire lyncher


Une qu'on pourrait découper pour faire un masque ?

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Perso je n'ai pas réussi à lire le PDF. C'est pas pareil.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oui, quand tu es assis sur tes chiottes et qu'arrive un article qui ne t'inspire pas, bein tu le lis tout de même, vu que tu n'as rien de mieux à faire, et tu as des bonnes surprises.

Alors qu'en dématérialisé, l'article qui ne t'inspire pas, tu ne l'ouvre même pas.

----------


## Syphil

J'ai une question : peut-on espérer recevoir ce gros bébé dans sa boîte aux lettres si on s'abonne maintenant ou c'est rapé ? Etant donné les circonstances, j'ai envie de vous soutenir + je voudrais pouvoir ne pas attendre le 15 mai si possible.

----------


## ziafab

Merci, merci, merci. Une superbe idée (et un bel effort) de nous fournir les deux numéros en version papier !!  ::wub::

----------


## Duncan Kalyon

Merci pour ce double numéro les canards.  ::):

----------


## Olcadan

Double canard reçu et pas de pastille sur le 406  :210: 

Sinon bravo pour avoir pu imprimer ce double numéro (MAIS TOUJOURS PAS DE PASTILLE §§§)

----------


## Minostel

> J'ai une question : peut-on espérer recevoir ce gros bébé dans sa boîte aux lettres si on s'abonne maintenant ou c'est rapé ? Etant donné les circonstances, j'ai envie de vous soutenir + je voudrais pouvoir ne pas attendre le 15 mai si possible.


Si le plus important est de soutenir CPC, les abonnements numériques sont plus rentables que les abonnements papier. Cela avait bien été précisé lors de la fameuse crise "presstalis".

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Double canard reçu et pas de pastille sur le 406 
> 
> Sinon bravo pour avoir pu imprimer ce double numéro (MAIS TOUJOURS PAS DE PASTILLE §§§)


C'est pas faute de l'avoir rappelé. AMENDE !!!  :Cell:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> C'est pas faute de l'avoir rappelé. AMENDE !!!


Au moins on a celle du 405 au dos du magazine. La situation n'est pas si catastrophique.  ::P:

----------


## Jul Marston

Pas reçu... dois-je m'en inquiéter ou miser sur la patience encore un ou deux jours serait de bon aloi ?

----------


## Izual

Beaucoup d'abonnés ont commencé à le recevoir hier, donc je dirais d'attendre encore un peu avant de s'inquiéter, surtout vu la situation actuelle à la Poste.

----------


## Jul Marston

Merci beau gosse

----------


## RomTaka

J'ai reçu mon numéro double aujourd'hui et c'est une petite épiphanie : CPC papier m'a manqué, d'autant plus en période de confinement, donc 2 magazines à lire pour le prix d'1 (façon de parler), c'est Byzance !

----------


## Jul Marston

> Beaucoup d'abonnés ont commencé à le recevoir hier, donc je dirais d'attendre encore un peu avant de s'inquiéter, surtout vu la situation actuelle à la Poste.


Ayé, c'est bon, reçu ce jour dans mes vertes contrées icaunaises  *\o/*

----------


## lilloissympa

j'ai beau scruter les rayons, je ne vois pas le canard pc en vente.

Pire, il y a toujours celui de mars dans les rayons, pourtant une très grande surface d'un centre commercial.

----------


## noisy_man

Bonsoir, toujours pas de double magazine dans ma boite aux lettres, il me semblait pourtant que les abonnés le recevraient en début de mois. Dois-je m'inquiéter ?

----------


## Laya

La livraison de magasine est bloqué par une grève CGT en raison des difficulté de presstalis et des potentiels licenciements. Apparemment les quotidiens et les magasines n'arrivent pas à se mettre d'accord non plus. Du coup c'est le bordel niveau distribution.
http://www.leparisien.fr/culture-loi...20-8316594.php

----------


## Robix66

> j'ai beau scruter les rayons, je ne vois pas le canard pc en vente.
> 
> Pire, il y a toujours celui de mars dans les rayons, pourtant une très grande surface d'un centre commercial.


Il n'est pas encore en kiosques :




> il ne sortira que le vendredi 15 mai, au prix légèrement enveloppé de 8,90€, et restera en vente jusqu’au 30 juin

----------


## noisy_man

> La livraison de magasine est bloqué par une grève CGT en raison des difficulté de presstalis et des potentiels licenciements. Apparemment les quotidiens et les magasines n'arrivent pas à se mettre d'accord non plus. Du coup c'est le bordel niveau distribution.
> http://www.leparisien.fr/culture-loi...20-8316594.php


Oui mais depuis le sauvetage de CPC face à Presstalis il y a quelques années, il me semblait que Presse Non Stop travaillait désormais avec les Messageries lyonnaises non ? Du coup je devrais quand même recevoir mon magazine par courrier il me semble ?
A moins que les syndicats des Messageries lyonnaises, par solidarité, soient aussi en grève.

Bref je suis en manque de CPC papier ^^

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Il n'est pas encore en kiosques :


Ah ! Voilà une information intéressante que j'aurais aimé avoir plus tôt... vu que je le cherche un peu depuis 15 jours sans succès...

Merci à toi !

----------


## Jaycie

> Oui mais depuis le sauvetage de CPC face à Presstalis il y a quelques années, il me semblait que Presse Non Stop travaillait désormais avec les Messageries lyonnaises non ? Du coup je devrais quand même recevoir mon magazine par courrier il me semble ?
> A moins que les syndicats des Messageries lyonnaises, par solidarité, soient aussi en grève.
> 
> Bref je suis en manque de CPC papier ^^


C'est plus compliqué. il me semble que la SAD (qui est en grève) gère aussi la distribution des messageries lyonnaises...

----------


## yogalak

Bonjour,
Quand est-ce que la boutique ré-ouvre ? J'ai 3 magazines à acheter pour rattraper mon retard (oubli de réabonnement + confinement).
Bonne journée à tous.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Numéro introuvable chez moi. Je suis dégoûté.

----------


## Blackogg

Pour info, le 406 est achetable sur la boutique CPC (avec 2€ de frais de port).

----------


## kommissar_alan

Etant "en région", comme ils disent, je constate comme certains d'entre vous que les journaux ne sont plus distribués, vu que les filiales de presstalis y ont été liquidées.. 
Donc, plus de Canards (PC et Enchaîné) ainsi qu'une ou deux autres conneries que je prends de temps en temps (sans compter que les kiosques commencent à fermer, faute de journaux)  ::cry:: 

je vais donc adopter la solution de Blackogg, en attendant que ça se décante  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

S'il y a des grenoblois retardataires, je suis tombé sur le numéro dans la presse de leclerc comboire. Ça aura été l'occasion de reprendre "un" numéro... Et de constater que ce n'est plus ma came. Je trouve l'humour bien moins incisif et ne me donne plus envie de lire les trucs qui ne m'intéresse pas.  ::sad:: 
Par contre, le magazine à un super papier ! Que d'avancé sur ce point précis, ça m'a surpris ^^. Et j'aime beaucoup les rubriques, plus varié qu'avant. Les patchs, les retours sur les vieux jeux, tout ça tout ça. Si cpc devient cconsole, je retenterais avec plaisir.  ::ninja::

----------

